
An astonishing old calculator (delay line memory) - sbuttgereit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BIx2x-Q2fE
======
sillysaurus3
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15821130](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15821130)

